# Hunter /Jumper



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone?????


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I googled it and i didnt find any useful information, just hunter jumper organizations. I'm sure to find out too


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Haha, that's a difficult question to explain. Even though they're different styles its a "genre" that goes together that's separate then say, eventing or the AQHA stuff. The main governing organization that runs it all is USEF and most shows (with the exception of some schooling shows) will follow their rules. The H/J shows will almost always have hunters, equitation, and jumper classes... and nothing else. I don't know many people who show regularly in the HJ world who show in other "genres". Once you go to HJ shows there is a big difference between the hunters and the jumpers and you'll think of it as 2 separate worlds there.  

Yes, you are right about the idea of the hunters ( based on the horse: nice pace, good form over fences, nice mover, etc) and jumpers (fastest time with the least number of faults) Equitation classes are a part of it too. They're kind a mix between the two. You're judged on your form and how well you handle your horse. So you're supposed to go nice and easy like a hunter, but your course will be more technical to navigate and often have difficult turns and such. Most people who do hunters will also do equitation. 
Not everyone who does hunters does the jumpers. 

Hunter fences will look like something you see out in the field. So you get shrubs, flowers, brick walls, etc. The jumper jumps are made to scare your horse a little! Bright flashy colors, striped poles, scary standards, etc. 

The Working Hunter division at USEF governed shows is a 4 foot division that has some tricker parts to the courses. But a lot of divisions are called "(blank)" working hunter. I'm not sure why.  Like Green Working hunter, There are other divisions called "blank" Conformational Hunters. I think the Conformational is not just based on movement but also conformation (hence the name) and you have to model your horse after the class. Don't quote me on that though!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very good question!  I've been wondering that too...lol.
UN thanks for the explanation, really helpful.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

yes thanks for the explanation..haha when i go to this new barn i gues ill seem like i know what im doing as far as hunter/jumper stuff.haha thanks to you and ur explanation! thanks again!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for explaining that upnover!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

geez..i guess i satisfied a couple people with my little thread!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Hunters:*
Normally a straight forward not to complicating course. Jumps normally include verticals and oxers. Roll tops, brush boxes, and flowers are normally under the fences. The fences are usually conservative colors (white, brown, black). In lower level shows there are normally 2 outside lines equal in stride, a single diagonal and a double diagonal that is either - or + a stride fot the outside line. 

*Equitation classes*
Equitation classes are part of the "hunter circuit." Equitation is based on the riders skill of monuvering (sp) the horse around the course while keeping nice appearence. Equitation classes are basically the half way line between hunters and jumpers. The jumps are the same as the hunter classes but the course is different. Normally there will be 2 roll backs and places where you could take a short or long route. Normally there is a line where you can push your horse and cut a stride out or hold your horse. 

*Jumpers*
Jumpers are more complicated which is why most people start in the hunter ring and work their way up to the jumper ring. The jumper ring normally consists of brighter fences, swedish oxers, triple bars, triple lines, in and outs, bent lines, etc. The jumps are an array of colors shapes and sizes (including skinnies). The normal jumper course consists of a first round and a jump off. The first round is all about staying under the time allowed and keeping the rails up, no need for speed or tight turns. The jump off is where tight turns and use of speed comes it (speed wont win a class its turning... but there is already a thread on that). There are also optimum time classes where you get as close to a certain time like 51 sec..There are also speed classes where you try to get the fastest time. And lastly there are power and speed classes where normally the first 8-9fences are like a normal course but then without stopping you go through another set of timers and it turns into a jump off all at once.

I hope this helps and if you have any more questions just ask


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Another good explanation, thanks!!!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, Thanks


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

chasin the dream said:


> geez..i guess i satisfied a couple people with my little thread!


Lol, yes you have!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, that was really helpful guys. Thanks for the explanations!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I second that.


----------

